# Oh my goodness



## hugo2703 (Sep 3, 2008)

What do you all think of this...?
Oh oh, Bell an Ross are going into fashion it seems..


----------



## solowgregg (Oct 14, 2008)

That thing is just terrible.


----------



## hugo2703 (Sep 3, 2008)

solowgregg said:


> That thing is just terrible.


It looks like a girl's watch mixed up with an Ed Hardy shirt. Why oh why did the french come up with such a monster. They claim that they make watches for professionals...professional pirates? Well, they kinda exist, so this means that BR are promoting violence and pillage over constructive and rational thought. Should I still buy the Br02 i have been dreaming about?


----------



## pablo7 (Feb 9, 2008)

That's not good......my ten year old might like it though.


----------



## Hirsty (Feb 8, 2009)

I am not a fan of it either but the lume is cool


----------



## HenryLouis (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh lordy, look at its hands!


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

Awful...don't like where they're going with this design line


----------



## BR Fan (Mar 23, 2009)

Personally, I don't like it but it has some fans I'm sure. At least it's a limited run of 500 pieces.


----------



## Lenk (Feb 11, 2006)

That's a late April Fools joke, right?:-s


----------



## Gianna's Dad (Jan 24, 2009)

That can't be real. If I owned a B&R, any B&R, I would turn it back in and ask for my money back. When they ask "why" I would reply that I though I was buying a watch from a respectible organization. Then I would tell them that I was defrauded.


----------



## BR Fan (Mar 23, 2009)

Unfortunately, it isn't a joke. That's what I thought when I first saw it, then I thought B&R is really jumping the shark. But whatever the case, it's real and Carlos Rossilo was wearing one and talking about it in a interview at BaselWorld. You can watch the video of the interview on the B&R website.

Here's what B&R had to say about it on the official forum:
_*The Talisman watch*_ _The BR 01 Airborne is an anthem to the extraordinary saga of military paratroopers. This new watch 
is a tribute to those brave young men who fought in one of the toughest army corps, particularly the 
US Airborne divisions. 
The Airborne divisions were born during the Second World War. They were the first to be exposed to 
danger and the first ones to face death. Their most famous motto was "Death from Above" symbolised by 
a skull that was a reminder to them of both their power and vulnerability. 
Since then, the symbol has spread to other military regiments. It is often embossed on uniforms patches 
or on fighter planes. The skull is a constant reminder of the omnipresence of death on each military 
mission. By wearing the skull, the soldiers are attempting to both defy death and intimidate the enemy. 
The BR 01 Airborne reinvents the notion of the talisman, and personifies 
the very spirit of these outstanding men. It is a genuine tribute to the noblest 
of military values as well as to the bravery of soldiers who face death on a 
daily basis to defend their country. _


----------



## Silent Speaker (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow! A B&R that I actually like! 

...... _(or would like, if I were still about 8 years old )_


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

Its pretty dreadful, I have actually seen it, touched it in the flesh, as I was at Basel!!! It does look better in the flesh!!!


----------



## BR Fan (Mar 23, 2009)

cuddsville said:


> Its pretty dreadful, I have actually seen it, touched it in the flesh, as I was at Basel!!! It does look better in the flesh!!!


Barely justifiable from a design standpoint, indefensible from a watchmaking one.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Not too crazy about that one...<|


----------



## SpecRaceM5 (Mar 31, 2009)

It's not my particular cup of tea, but there are some details that I like. Either way, I am not going to abandon an entire brand just because of one watch they make. That just seems silly to me. I also like the tribute behind the watch.

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

I wouldn't wear it if someone gave it to me!

Not too sure where B&R are going with this one


----------



## children (Feb 23, 2009)

I can see it becoming a huge hit with rich emo kids.. 
it would go well with their skull key ring and skull earrings.. 

seriously, what the hell is b&r thinking, they officially lost my respect..


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I really used to like B&R watches, but the more I see, the less I like. I think it's a shame, beacuse B&R was really on their way as establishing themselves as a worthwhile , serious timepiece.
They have completely taken this case design and done every possible fashion variation with it. 
There are still some B&R's that I like, but I don't think anyone can argue that fashion is in the forefront of their mind when designing watches.


----------



## isidoror (Aug 28, 2008)

I like it!
Anybody knows the retail price?
I guess will be hard to find it, probably more than 500 people in the world find it attractive.


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Kind of resembles invicta's line of skully cordubas....price point of $200 for a knock around fashion timepiece


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

Gbp£3800!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## isidoror (Aug 28, 2008)

Brrrrr, not so sure it's worth buying it (even though I'd pay in euro :-!)


cuddsville said:


> Gbp£3800!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## milox (Jul 22, 2007)

i like it!


----------



## ABEX (Apr 7, 2008)

You would seriously have to be a retard to wear this, it's hideous<|.


----------



## crew (Aug 14, 2008)

I think you are all missing the point of this watch..



BR Fan said:


> _Their most famous motto was "Death from Above" symbolised by a skull that was a reminder to them of both their power and vulnerability..
> 
> ..It is a genuine tribute to the noblest
> of military values as well as to the bravery of soldiers who face death on a
> daily basis to defend their country. _


It's not just a skull for the sake of a skull in the fashion sense. B&R is a descendant of Sinn, which has a long history of aviation clocks and gauges in military and civilian German aircraft. This is their tribute to the airborne divisions, where the skull represented their mortality as well as their strength/intimidation. The subtle crossbones is a nice touch.

I personally wouldn't buy it, but I would wear it if I was one of a select few who deserve to, having risked their lives in service of our country.


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

crew said:


> I think you are all missing the point of this watch..
> 
> It's not just a skull for the sake of a skull in the fashion sense. B&R is a descendant of Sinn, which has a long history of aviation clocks and gauges in military and civilian German aircraft. This is their tribute to the airborne divisions, where the skull represented their mortality as well as their strength/intimidation. The subtle crossbones is a nice touch.
> 
> I personally wouldn't buy it, but I would wear it if I was one of a select few who deserve to, having risked their lives in service of our country.


I agree 100% about the fact that this represents something. I also think you are stretching things a bit. A nice tribute would have been to put this symbol in a small engraving on the caseback. 
This dial is made for fashion 100%.


----------



## danielb (Aug 29, 2008)

Blehhhh terrible !!
Modern design for emo kids ...


----------



## SpecRaceM5 (Mar 31, 2009)

Watch_guy said:


> I agree 100% about the fact that this represents something. I also think you are stretching things a bit. A nice tribute would have been to put this symbol in a small engraving on the caseback.
> This dial is made for fashion 100%.


I disagree. Putting a small engraving on the caseback is hardly a nice tribute. In my opinion that is just making a gesture for thoughts sake, but in the back of your mind you really don't want to show off the tribute piece because it may hurt the appearance of the watch. I can see where B&R has tried to incorporate fashion with this watch, but at the same time, I think they were very bold with their tribute and while it is not of everyones liking, it deserves a little more respect for what it is. Just my 2 cents. Again, I think it is silly to judge an entire company based on one decision they make (in this case the time piece in question).

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

Couldn't agree more---Most watch companies have a standard line of watches and then may offer a couple of "more extreme" looking models...

I don't think B&R were looking to make a nice tribute--I think they were trying to make a bold statement...is it it everyone's cup of tea?--certainly not----I don't think it means the demise of the company...

Mike


----------



## dkim (Feb 24, 2006)

hugo2703 said:


> It looks like a girl's watch mixed up with an Ed Hardy shirt. Why oh why did the french come up with such a monster. They claim that they make watches for professionals...professional pirates? Well, they kinda exist, so this means that BR are promoting violence and pillage over constructive and rational thought. Should I still buy the Br02 i have been dreaming about?


Ay me matey, perfect when sailing the seven seas, aarrggh. That and the puffy shirt from Seinfeld makes the killer look.


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

I have seen much worse from plent of brands, infact Corum pretty much sells these novelty watches almost entirely.. so while I harshly criticize this watch from a company stressing tool instruments in their design philosophy, its almost fun in the way that if I was rich hollywood elite, and I will want one of these 500 watches to wear while riding my blacked out harley davidson. 

There were much more dreadful offerings from rolex, omega, blancpain and many others this year... at least this one is kind of funny because the whole skull illuminates. Its worth at least a laugh. :-!


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

The lume is killer though on this watch, if nothing else fun to look at. Here is a good side by side.

http://www.watchesandreviews.com/Bell_And_Ross.html


----------



## Dado (Sep 23, 2008)

A tribute? Thats a silly way to give a tribute to a military outfit. I find it pretentious that they are trying to justify this monstrosity with the whole tribute thing.

Terrible watch and makes me dislike this brand even more.


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

yes the tribute piece is a little out there. I was looking at a new harley davidson nighster, this would be the perfect watch to match the rest of the riding attire.:-!



Dado said:


> A tribute? Thats a silly way to give a tribute to a military outfit. I find it pretentious that they are trying to justify this monstrosity with the whole tribute thing.
> 
> Terrible watch and makes me dislike this brand even more.


----------



## seanc (Sep 22, 2008)

Just awful. Makes you wonder if they hired on a bunch of the Corum folks to do their design work. The bubble burst, I am sure they could be had cheap.

As a non BR owner (yet). This kind of thing makes me wonder if there may be a decision to make BR more of a fashion brand.

There was another instrument watchthat had a god awful band on it ( BR Logos all over it). Reminded me very much of the IN fashion right now of in your face logo placement. Like wearing a dinner plate on your wrist isn't enough of a give away as to what the product is?


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

seanc said:


> Just awful. Makes you wonder if they hired on a bunch of the Corum folks to do their design work. The bubble burst, I am sure they could be had cheap.
> 
> As a non BR owner (yet). This kind of thing makes me wonder if there may be a decision to make BR more of a fashion brand.
> 
> There was another instrument watchthat had a god awful band on it ( BR Logos all over it). Reminded me very much of the IN fashion right now of in your face logo placement. Like wearing a dinner plate on your wrist isn't enough of a give away as to what the product is?


Was it the Heritage? I normally would agree, but that strap looks great IMO if that is the one being referenced.


----------



## seanc (Sep 22, 2008)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Was it the Heritage? I normally would agree, but that strap looks great IMO if that is the one being referenced.


Yes, actually, it is. I like the watch. I like the sand colored hands against the black. I like the natural strap. I think it's actually a great combo.

In my opinion, I just think that the printed logo and printing on the strap detracts from the whole. I would like the package a lot better if it did not have that on it.

Maybe it's me. But, I just have a hang up about things being Over Logoed. And to an extent. Being an "instrument watch" where form follows function, it tends to make me think that here function is following fashion/ trend. I think the BR has got a pretty great design in the 01/02/03. the strap on this reminds me of the 80s "Splash" or "melting" graphics on Camaros.. They were really cool.. At the time. Fast forward a few years and it looks dated, no longer timeless.


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

Does Louis Vuitton leather detract from the quality and desirability of the bag? Your throwing around the fashion watch word, but all watches are fashion items unless your getting into high end super complication watches. The watch itself is super clean, and the strap is more of a collectible item which works with the super clean watch, just change the strap for crying out loud. The heritage is stunning.. and in style.












seanc said:


> Yes, actually, it is. I like the watch. I like the sand colored hands against the black. I like the natural strap. I think it's actually a great combo.
> 
> In my opinion, I just think that the printed logo and printing on the strap detracts from the whole. I would like the package a lot better if it did not have that on it.
> 
> Maybe it's me. But, I just have a hang up about things being Over Logoed. And to an extent. Being an "instrument watch" where form follows function, it tends to make me think that here function is following fashion/ trend. I think the BR has got a pretty great design in the 01/02/03. the strap on this reminds me of the 80s "Splash" or "melting" graphics on Camaros.. They were really cool.. At the time. Fast forward a few years and it looks dated, no longer timeless.


----------



## seanc (Sep 22, 2008)

Aqua Spearo said:


> Does Louis Vuitton leather detract from the quality and desirability of the bag? Your throwing around the fashion watch word, but all watches are fashion items unless your getting into high end super complication watches. The watch itself is super clean, and the strap is more of a collectible item which works with the super clean watch, just change the strap for crying out loud. The heritage is stunning.. and in style.


I agree, love the watch.. I'd, personally, lose the band.


----------



## narwhal (Feb 17, 2007)

B&R's entry into Only Watch 2009:










Courtesy watch-happening.blogspot.com.


----------



## pbubsy (Nov 21, 2008)

If there were a barf smiley I'd use it.....looks like Ed Hardy got some say in that design :-d I don't like the new digital read on some of the new watches either. Yuck. I like the BR01 and 02 but THAT thing is an atrocity.


----------



## Cursor (Jun 22, 2008)

That can't be real. If it is, then somebody needs to be taken out and shot. It's like Lexus releasing a car styled like an AMC Gremlin.


----------

